# [solved]xorg mit 100% cpu last

## treor

hi

seit anfang der woche beobachte ich bei mir ein ungewöhnliches verhalten. der xorg läuft mit 100% cpu last, reagiert nicht mehr auf mausklicks, die darstellung hängt bis auf das OSD von amarok + mauszeiger. ich konnte diesen fehler bisher leider nicht inder entstehung beobachten. bisher ist er immer so aufgetrehten das ich min. 2std afk war und nachm zurückkommen erstmal srtg+alt+backspace drücken durfte. 

auf die console wechseln funktioniert zum glück, aber auch top teilt mir nix interessantes mit. 

in /var/log/Xorg.0.log und auch in var/log/messages ist absolut nix zu finden

ich würd mich über tips wo ich hinweise auf das problem finden könnte sehr freuen

programmversionen:

nvidia-drivers-100.14.19

xorg-x11-7.2

kdebase-3.5.7-r4

xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r1Last edited by treor on Thu Nov 15, 2007 7:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Compiz-Fusion laufen? Oder sonstige GraKa intensiven Anwendungen?

----------

## treor

ne nix in die richtung.  ich hab nicht mal echte transparenz aktiviert  :Wink: 

programme die laufen:

amarok

konsole

konqueror

kmail

superkaramba

klipper

akregator

kgpg

korganizer

und das wars... bin ja bisher nie da gewesen wenn das problem aufgetreten ist

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann tippe ich mal auf superkaramba bzw irgendein Aplet davon.

Wenn da nen Speicher überläuft, hast du Probleme.

Was sagt free, wenn er hängt?

Tobi

----------

## xraver

(3D)Bildschirmschoner oder PowerManagment Features am laufen die Probleme machen könnten?

----------

## treor

keinerlei bildschirmschoner (monitor geht in standby)

acpid nicht am laufen

ram verbrauch weiß ich grad garnicht... poste ich sobald es das nächste mal passiert

----------

## NightDragon

Das Beste ist, wenn Du nicht den X-Server abschießt, sondern laufen lässt wenn er hängt.

Sollte dann der PC nicht auf Strg+Alt+F1 reagiert, dann kannst Du die Magic-SysRq in der Kernel einschalten.

Damit kannst Du ganz spezielle Tastencodes absetzten die nur von der Kernel verarbeitet werden.

Und eine heißt dann AltGr+Druck+r.

Damit nimmst Du dem X-Server sozusagen die Befehlsgewalt über die Tastatur und kannst dann mit Strg+Alt+F1 auf die Konsole wechseln.

Dort dann am besten mit top kontrollieren ob wirklich der X-Server das Problem ist.

by the way... verwendest du imwheel oder xbindkeys?

----------

## treor

auf die konsole wechseln geht ja noch. er hängt ja  "nur ein bisschen" 

ich verwende weder imwheel noch xbindkeysLast edited by treor on Fri Nov 02, 2007 9:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NightDragon

Hm... Kannst Du einfach mal den X-Server ohne KDE/gnome laufen lassen? (z. bsp. die Login-Maske oder einfach noch nackter)

----------

## treor

der versuch muss bis nächsten donnerstag warten (ich hab irgendwie nur noch donnerstags vorlesungen  :Very Happy: ) bis dahin hoff ich das der fehler mal auftritt wenn ich da bin und die entstehung beobachten kann

----------

## Knieper

Evtl. auch mal xrestop-Ausgabe ansehen.

----------

## treor

gestern nacht war es wieder soweit.

http://141.28.230.40/treor/crashlog.psauxwf

http://141.28.230.40/treor/crashlog.free

http://141.28.230.40/treor/crashlog.top

----------

## revargne

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Dann tippe ich mal auf superkaramba bzw irgendein Aplet davon.

 

Das würde ich auch behaupten. Hatte das gleiche Problem und bei mir lag es genau daran.

----------

## treor

der verdacht scheint sie zu besätigen. seit ich meinen theme um logfiles aufm desktop anzuzeigen ausgeschaltet hab ists nicht mehr aufgetreten. wenns bis ende nächster woche nicht mehr auftritt seh ich es als bewiesen das der theme es schuld war (theme sieh code-block)

```

karamba x=100 y=100 w=1200 h=240 interval=1000 locked=false

defaultfont color=255,255,255 fontsize=10 font="kbabel" shadow=1 bgcolor=0,0,0

<group> x=20 y=20

text x=0 y=0 value="/var/log/pureftpd.log" fontsize=15

text x=0 y=20 sensor=program program="tail -n 4 /var/log/pureftpd.log" color=56,96,255 fontsize=14 font="kbabel" shadow=1 interval=10000

</group>

<group> x=20 y=120

text x=0 y=0 value="/var/log/messages" fontsize=15

text x=0 y=20 sensor=program program="grep -v 'pure-ftpd' /var/log/messages | tail -n 4"  color=255,128,56 font="kbabel" fontsize=14 shadow=1 interval=5000

</group>

```

----------

## LeonGaultier

Hi

Habe seit Wochen genau das selbe Problem, habe aber bei Superkaramba nichts verändert, ausser viellicht Update. Werde Superkaramba mal ausschalten.

----------

## treor

das war eindeutig mein superkaramba theme  :Sad: 

thema -> solved

----------

## LeonGaultier

welches Theme hattest Du???

Gruß Leon

----------

## treor

nen selbstgeschriebenen (siehe codeblock paar posts höher) + nen veränderten simple GT monitor (der aber immernoch läuft... war also mein eigener theme, oder die kombination aus beiden)

----------

## treor

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143255 -> bekannter bug bei mehr als einem superkaramba-applet

----------

